# Como pongo un filtro en mi estereo???



## Mastodonte Man (Oct 31, 2010)

Hola, veran, lo que pasa es que yo tengo un estereo con un woofer de 300w, y mi hermana tiene un estereo que notiene woofer y ella quiere uno con woofer y mi mama dijo que me cambiaria mi esterio con woofer y se lo pondria a mi hermana y que el que no tiene woofer se lo hiban a dar a mi hermano pero .....Y YO???
Mi mama dijo:"tu tienes muchos aparatos de musica" en¿¿que en electonillano significa Amplificadores, pero yo quier mi estereo, asi que mi intencion es ponerle un woofer al estereo de mi hermana y mi idea es esta:
-Tomar los dos canales de la salida de audifonos del estereo y unirlos con 2 resistencias de 10K para tener un sonido mono
-Colocar la señal en un filtro pasa bajos y luego poner un amplificador y en la salida el woofer

Duda:No hay alguna forma de obtener la potencia del estereo en el woofer para no gastar en el amplificador para el woofer
Duda 2:Como lo planteo estara bien
Gracias!!!


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 31, 2010)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Hola, veran, lo que pasa es que yo tengo un estereo con un woofer de 300w, y mi hermana tiene un estereo que notiene woofer y ella quiere uno con woofer y mi mama dijo que me cambiaria mi esterio con woofer y se lo pondria a mi hermana y que el que no tiene woofer se lo hiban a dar a mi hermano pero .....Y YO???
> Mi mama dijo:"tu tienes muchos aparatos de musica" en¿¿que en electonillano significa Amplificadores, pero yo quier mi estereo,
> 
> De esto no entendi nada
> ...


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Nov 1, 2010)

cierto, como no se me ocurrio, no se en que pensaba, gracias Pipa09


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 1, 2010)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> cierto, como no se me ocurrio, no se en que pensaba, gracias Pipa09


 

De nada!!


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Nov 1, 2010)

ohhhh, me surgio un problema, como uno los canales izquierdo y derecho con el crossover, ya que no quiero tener dos woofers, o esta es la unica opcion????
Gracias!!!


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 1, 2010)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> ohhhh, me surgio un problema, como uno los canales izquierdo y derecho con el crossover, ya que no quiero tener dos woofers, o esta es la unica opcion????
> Gracias!!!


 
no los podes unir, a lo mejor puedas conectarlo en modo Bridge, deberias saber que IC tiene para ver las conexiones! sino usa solo una salida!


----------

